# Ookci art



## OOKCI (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi guys, this a preview of my art



Good day!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the wrong place to put this.


----------



## OOKCI (Jul 29, 2015)

Why is wrong?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

This is for DISCUSSING topics related to showing your art.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ookci you can load your pictures to your album or you can post your pictures under the category of the media you use, ie: Colored Pencil Drawings or Acrylic Paintings.

It's just to keep all like postings together. Mr. Just is correct when he says this category is for talking about ways to sell your art. I've done the same mistake myself...it often happens.

Your pictures are really nice. I especially like the middle one. The red, white and black color scheme is so catching. The picture is so intricate.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice work Ookci! 

As mentioned above this particular forum title seems to create a lot of confusion. I personally can't change it but will see if one of our admins can. 

Welcome to the group! Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just put in a request to change the title of this category. I don't know how long it will take but hopefully soon!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well just an FYI everybody - changing the category name could not be done. The ARTadmin changed the description though.


----------

